# Can my truck pull a gooseneck?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We're considering buying a gooseneck trailer in the near future. It would be a 3- or 4-horse with a dressing room, all alluminum.

The truck in question is an '07 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 5.7 liter Hemi engine. Right now we're only pulling a 2-horse BP stock. How much weight could it pull with a gooseneck attachment?

Thanks,
EQ


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, no, not a 1/2 ton, I would use a 1 ton. Here, that size of rig, you would also need a class 3 drivers liscense because I believe fully loaded you would be towing over 10,000 lbs. Your truck will pull it for sure, but it's stopping & turning that could be fatal, a sharp swerve, a crosswind, not to mention wrecking your tranny.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

1 ton for sure. Anything less will tear up the truck pretty quick.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Palomine said:


> 1 ton for sure. Anything less will tear up the truck pretty quick.


I pull a 4 horse aluminum 4Star trailer with a 3/4 ton. It has been beefed up and was at the factory to pull. It has a 7.3 diesel motor and out pulls my friends 1 ton Ford of the same year and motor  Gotta love it!!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

_def not 1/2 ton I agree completely. I pull a 3 horse Sundowner with mid tack & LQ with a 3/4ton diesel  no problem & fully loaded it does not require anything different on my driver's license. However, my truck license plates are registered for towing over 18,000 lbs...it requires yearly plates instead of the 2 year option

&BTW if you end up upgrading the truck to get a bigger/gooseneck my recommendation is have the hitch/brake system professionally welded..may be more expensive but waaay safer for you, your horses & the truck 
_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> _def not 1/2 ton I agree completely. I pull a 3 horse Sundowner with mid tack & LQ with a 3/4ton diesel no problem & fully loaded it does not require anything different on my driver's license. However, my truck license plates are registered for towing over 18,000 lbs...it requires yearly plates instead of the 2 year option
> 
> &BTW if you end up upgrading the truck to get a bigger/gooseneck my recommendation is have the hitch/brake system professionally welded..may be more expensive but waaay safer for you, your horses & the truck
> _


just wanted to clarify the plate rating includes the truck that weighs in at 8100lbs.
and OP your trucks towing capacity should be listed on the perm sticker usually found inside the door where the VIN number is


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> _def not 1/2 ton I agree completely. I pull a 3 horse Sundowner with mid tack & LQ with a 3/4ton diesel no problem & fully loaded it does not require anything different on my driver's license. However, my truck license plates are registered for towing over 18,000 lbs...it requires yearly plates instead of the 2 year option_
> 
> _&BTW if you end up upgrading the truck to get a bigger/gooseneck my recommendation is have the hitch/brake system professionally welded..may be more expensive but waaay safer for you, your horses & the truck _


It's funny how this differs state to state. Where I am you can tow up the vehicles rating and don't need special plates/tags/license to do it. That does change if you go commercial. Also, the state never checks pickups so if you are inclined to overload your vehicle you can. Just don't get into an accident doing it because then you'll be in for some hurt!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Darrin said:


> It's funny how this differs state to state. Where I am you can tow up the vehicles rating and don't need special plates/tags/license to do it. That does change if you go commercial. Also, the state never checks pickups so if you are inclined to overload your vehicle you can. Just don't get into an accident doing it because then you'll be in for some hurt!


haha they don't routinely check here either but DMV told me the ticket chg for any offense..could even get pulled over for a tail light out....plate check & bam...don't remember any more the $$$ but it got my attn


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need to check your Owners manual and the weight of the trailer. Anything else you hear is pretty meaningless.

I suspect the tongue weight and loaded weight of a 3 horse gooseneck, even an aluminum is overloading your truck. Youd be fine with a typical 2 horse aluminum most likely. Again u need to check the specific weights involved.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll check the owner's manual tomorrow and see what the limits are.


----------

